# Snowboard tuning



## mznqLT (Feb 18, 2011)

Quick question, I want to buy repairing kit, to my snowboard (p-tex, wax, sharpen edges), what tool's i should buy and which one are the best, except Iron, I can use my moms 

Thank you.


----------



## jitoogopal11 (May 4, 2012)

Sure, it's pricy, but this model is the closest we've seen to hiring someone else to do the ironing for you. At the highest setting, an internal pump emits regular bursts of pressurized steam (you don't even have to press the button!).

Read more: Best Irons - Ironing - Good Housekeeping


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

You mom is gonna beat your ass for fucking up her good iron.


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

Fucking up the iron is nearly as bad as her fucking up some expensive shirts when she goes to iron them. Out of all the tools you should get, the iron is the one you have to get. Everything else can literally be done with a steady hand and shop tools ... a rat tail bastard file and you can jimmy up a jig to act as a crude guide for example.

If you are buying a kit, get a dedicated wax iron (one you will never use to iron clothes), a medium grit diamond stone, a hard gummy stone, an adjustable file guide or a file guide set for both the base and side edges, a scraper. I'd also recommend some green scotch brite pads, base cleaning solvent.


----------



## mznqLT (Feb 18, 2011)

The iron is old, that's why she don't give a shit bout it


----------



## mznqLT (Feb 18, 2011)

CheeseForSteeze said:


> Fucking up the iron is nearly as bad as her fucking up some expensive shirts when she goes to iron them. Out of all the tools you should get, the iron is the one you have to get. Everything else can literally be done with a steady hand and shop tools ... a rat tail bastard file and you can jimmy up a jig to act as a crude guide for example.
> 
> If you are buying a kit, get a dedicated wax iron (one you will never use to iron clothes), a medium grit diamond stone, a hard gummy stone, an adjustable file guide or a file guide set for both the base and side edges, a scraper. I'd also recommend some green scotch brite pads, base cleaning solvent.



Hmm, maybe you could tell More specifically, like what brands, is there any difference between scrapers etc., if you say that iron is necessary, so maybe you can suggest whole kit? Could you show me a link? Thanks


----------



## Jollybored (Nov 7, 2011)

mznqLT said:


> The iron is old, that's why she don't give a shit bout it


Unless its an old iron that she doesn't use anymore then you're good.

I use an old iron too, but not the one I iron my shirts with.


----------

